# Ice Fishing These Past Few Weeks



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

Here are some pics of a few ice trips. These are from a little bit of everywhere across Utah.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice, Dan.


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

A few more.


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

The last few plus a decent buck trying to out run the truck.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Cool! Where are these at? I didn't know anything had enough ice yet.


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

Most lakes above 9500 ft or so of elevation freeze pretty early. There's been fishable ice in the high country for over a month now. Some pics are Scofield. As of Friday it had a few inches in spots. I wouldn't take the kids to Scofield yet though as it's still a bit sketchy.


----------



## BMCBryce (Sep 6, 2012)

Dan,

What's up man? Great pics. Way to go brother. 

Bryce


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

BMCBryce said:


> Dan,
> 
> What's up man? Great pics. Way to go brother.
> 
> Bryce


Thanks dude. We should get out sometime. I haven't hit the ice with you in forever.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I need to catch some nice brookies, where was this at? You can PM me if preferred. One picture looks like Electric or Huntington, but no brookies up there.


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

The pics with the kids were taken at Electric. There was a patch of 6 inches of ice on the north end on Thanksgiving morning. I would think the rest of the lake is capped by now with how cold it's been. The brookies were caught down south.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Maybe once this cold snap moves out I will get up there for some tigers.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

I was hoping they would be bigger out of the southern lake.


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice to see its that time of year. Nice fish and great pics. To me any fish is a good fish. As sponge bob would say "I'm ready, I'm ready". For some ice fishing that is.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Brookie said:


> I was hoping they would be bigger out of the southern lake.


They're gettin' there. Couple more seasons with the better planned management.


----------



## tkidder (May 31, 2011)

They look great to me! Nice work on the hard water.


----------

